

Google kills 200 ad-injecting Chrome extensions, says many are malware - wiktoryia
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/04/google-kills-200-ad-injecting-chrome-extensions-says-many-are-malware/

======
IvyMike
While I applaud Google for killing these extensions, I'm pretty disappointed
that they let things get this bad in the first place.

------
lettergram
If you side with RMS, Chrome is malware.

